# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  المنهج في الفقه الحنبلي

## مالك بن أنس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

كتبت هذا المنهج المبسط لعل الله أن ينفع به أناس   ,   وأعرضه عليكم  طالبا منكم التحرير والتعديل والإضافة   حتى يكون منهجا لاخروم فيه  ويحصل الأجر للجميع إن شاء الله .

فأقول مستعينا بالله 

# أولا : يبدأ إما بـ (العمدة) أو ( أخصر المختصرات)

  ( العمدة ) للموفق ابن قدامة  ,  وهو كتاب اقتصر فيه على قول واحد ليكون عمدة لقارئه .
#    شرحه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية  شرحا جيدا, ولكنه  لم يتمه .  حقق  الشيخ  خالد المشيقح  بعضا منه  وطبعته دار العاصمة .
# والشرح الموجود المتداول هو ( العدة شرح العمدة ) لبهاء الدين عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم المقدسي    وهو شرح نفيس جدا  .
# يقول الشيخ عبدالقادر ابن بدران : العمدة كتاب مختصر  لصاحب المغني .., يصلح للمبتدئين , وطريقته فيه : أنه يصدر الباب بحديث من الصحاح  ثم يذكر من  الفروع  ما إذا دققت النظر وجدتها مستنبطة من ذلك الحديث فترتقي همة مطالعه الى طلب الحديث ...).
# وعلى العمدة حاشية  للشيخ البسام . 


# ( أخصر المختصرات)  للعلامة ابن بلبان البلباني البعلي الأصل ثم الدمشقي الصالحي .
#   اختصره مؤلفه من كتابه ( كافي المبتدئ) .
# من شروحه : كشف المخدرات , وقد شرح عباراته  فكانت وافية بالمقصود إلا أنه لم يهتم بذكر الدليل .
# وللشيخ ابن بدران حاشية على أخصر المختصرات , وهي حاشية نفيسة.


# ثم يقرأ مختصراً صنفه خاتمة المحققين الإمام منصور بن إدريس البهوتي  واسمه عمدة الطالب  .
# وقد اهتم به العلامة عثمان بن أحمد النجدي وشرحه واسماه ( هداية الراغب شرح عمدة الطالب) في مجلد واحد , وهو شرح نفيس اهتم رحمه الله فيه بذكر الدليل والتعليل واهتم كذلك بالإعراب واللغة .
# وللكتاب نظم اسمه ( وسيلة الراغب لعمدة الطالب ) للشيخ صالح بن حسن البهوتي .

# ثم على الطالب أن يقرأ( زاد المستقنع ) أو ( دليل الطالب) 

# أما زاد المستقنع فهو أكثر دقة من الدليل  إلا أن عبارته مضغوطة مع بعض التعقيد وذلك راجع لاختصاره الشديد , ولكنه مع هذا يعتبر مدخلا لكتب المذهب , ولأن شارحه الشيخ منصور البهوتي هو الذي شرح المنتهى والإقناع والمفردات  يقول الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير : متن الزاد من أمتن متون الفقه الحنبلي .  وأقول : وبعد الشرح الممتع للشيخ ابن عثيمين كلٌ قد فهم الزاد.
# والزاد هو اختصار للمقنع لابن قدامة .
# وممن شرح الزاد  الشيخ منصور( الروض المربع) وقد أجاد  فيه 
# وللروض حاشية تعرف بحاشية العنقري وهي تدل على تمكن الرجل وتبحره بالفقه .
# وممن اهتم باختيارات شيخ الاسلام هو الشيخ صالح البليهي في حاشيته على الزاد ( السلسبيل في معرفة الدليل ) وكذلك فيصل المبارك في (كلمات السداد على متن الزاد) .
# وعلى الروض كذلك حاشية ابن قاسم وهي مطولة طبعت في سبع مجلدات .
# وقد نظم الزاد : الشيخ سليمان بن عطية المزيني – من علماء حائل-  واسماه : ( روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد ) وعباراته سلسة , وممن نظمه الشيخ سعد بن حمد العتيق (نيل المراد بنظم متن الزاد).


# (دليل الطالب ) اختصره مؤلفه  مرعي الكرمي  من ( منتهى الإرادات) .
#أسهل عبارة من الزاد  وأوضح .
# من شروحه : نيل المآرب شرح دليل الطالب للشيخ الفقيه عبدالقادر التغلبي ,  ومن عيوبه : أنه لا يذكر الدليل .
# ومنها : منار السبيل في شرح الدليل لإبراهيم بن سالم بن ضويان  , ويتميز عن سابقه  باهتمامه بذكر الدليل  واختيارات شيخ الاسلام  إلا أنه لا يتوسع في الشرح  .
# ومن حواشي الدليل : حاشية ابن مانع .
# ونظمه أحد علماء دمشق واسمه ( الذهب المنجلي في الفقه الحنبلي).


#  ثم بعد أن يقرأ ( منتهى الإرادات)
#  ((منتهى الإرادات في جمع المقنع مع التنقيح وزيادات)).
# قال فيه الشيخ عبدالقادر بن بدران رحمه الله: هو كتاب مشهور عمدة المتأخرين في المذهب، وعليه الفتوى فيما بينهم تأليف العلامة تقي الدين محمد بن العلامة أحمد بن عبدالعزيز ... الفتوحي المصري الشهير بابن النجار.
# له عدة شروح منها شرح علامة المذهب منصور البهوتي  وشرحه المصنف نفسه . 
# وله  حواشي كثيرة  منها حاشية الشيخ منصور البهوتي.
#  وأهم هذه الشروح : هو دقائق أولي النهى شرح المنتهى لمنصور البهوتي  , وهو شرح اهتم بذكر الدليل .

ثم بعد ذلك  يقرأ طالب العلم  في الإقناع  وشرحه كشاف القناع .

# الإقناع لطالب الانتفاع   لابي النجا موسى الحجاوي 
# جرد فيه الصحيح من مذهب الإمام أحمد , ولم يؤلف أحد مؤلفا مثله في تحرير النقول وكثرة المسائل ...) 
# وقد شرح الإقناع الشيخ منصور البهوتي شرحا مفيدا في أربع مجلدات ( كشاف القناع عن متن الاقناع)  وهو من أحسن ما ألف في المذهب وهو كتاب مطول واضح العبارة .

   #  كان المعول على معرفة المذهب  على كتابي المنتهى والاقناع لكن إذا اختلفا احتار الطالب  حتى جاء الشيخ مرعي فجمع بينهما  بكتابه (غاية المنتهى )  فإذا اختلفا رجح ما يراه راجحا بعبارة (( يتجه ))  
# والشرح الكامل الوحيد للغاية هو ( مطالب أولي النهى في شرح غاية المنتهى ) للعلامة مصطفى السيوطي الرحيباني الدمشقي , وشرحه  نفيس جدا .


# وبعد ذلك  يبحر في المذهب فيقرأ :

الكافي      للإمام ابن قدامه المقدسي .  يقول مؤلفه : ( ألفته ليكون كافيا عما سواه  مقنعا  
              لقارئه بما حواه وافيا بالغرض من غير تطويل جامعا بين الحكم والدليل ...)
المحرر     للإمام مجد الدين ابن تيمية (جد شيخ الإسلام)  ( يذكر الروايات فتارة يرسلها وتارة   
              يبين اختياره فيها  وقد شرحه الشيخ عبدالمؤمن القطيعي البغدادي واسماه(تحرير 
              المقرر في شرح المحرر )  وللإمام ابن مفلح حاشية على المحرر اسماها ( النكت 
              والفوائد السنية 
الإنصاف  لمؤلفه العلامة  علاء الدين المرداوي  ( فهذا الكتاب عظيم جدا  فهو تصحيح لجميع     
             كتب المذهب الحنبلي , وهو يبني أبحاثه على عبارات المقنع وينطلق منها ) 
الفروع   لمؤلفه الإمام محمد  بن مفلح المقدسي .  يقول ابن القيم : ماتحت قبة الفلك أعلم 
            بمذهب الإمام أحمد من ابن مفلح . 
المغني    للإمام ابن قدامة المقدسي  وهو شرح لمختصر الخرقي.   قال ابن مفلح : اشتغل 
            الموفق بتأليف المغني أحد كتب الإسلام فبلغ الأمل في إنهائه ... )




 خاتمة :  
# الإمام ابن قدامة  ألف العمدة على رواية واحدة  ثم ألف المقنع على روايتان وجعله عاريا من الدليل غير أنه يذكر الروايات عن الإمام  ثم ألف الكافي  وذكر فيه كثير من الأدلة  ثم ألف المغني وهناك يطلع قارئه على الروايات وعلى خلاف الأئمة .
#  وللمقنع  كتاب  يشرح غريبه هو ( المطلع) للعلامة اللغوي محمد بن أبي الفتح البعلي .
# للشيخ منصور البهوتي شرح للمفردات التي انفرد بها الإمام أحمد عن الثلاثة أو عن واحد منهم  ومناقشة ما انفرد به والرد على من انتقد هذه المفردات واسمه ( منح الشفا الشافيات في شرح المفردات) .
# للإمام ابن رجب كتاب في القواعد الفقهية اسمه ( تقرير القواعد وتحرير الفوائد) .

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الحجري

جزاك الله خيرا على ما كتبت ,
- بالنسبة لشرح شيخ الإسلام على العمدة فقد طبع منه إلى وقتنا ستة مجلدات في الطهارة والحج والصيام وقطعة من الصلاة هي التي أشرت إليها .
- وأما حاشية الروض فليست للعنقري بل لأحد تلاميذه وإن كان فيها من كلامه كما نبه على ذلك العلامة بكر أبو زيد في المدخل المفصل.

----------


## مالك بن أنس

جزيت خيرا أخي الكريم  على هذا التعليق  ,  وليتك تعطيني معلومات أكثر عما طبع من شرح شيخ الإسلام للعمدة

----------


## المقر بذنبه

> وللكتاب نظم اسمه ( وسيلة الراغب لعمدة الطالب ) للشيخ صالح بن حسن البهوتي .


السلام عليكم :
أخي (مالك ابن أنس) جزاك الله خيرا 
هلا أتحفتنا بهذه المنظومة فاني أبحث عنها ولم أجدها ولك جزيل الشكر.

----------


## محمد محمود أمين

شكر الله لك
هذا المنهج مبارك ان شاء الله ، وهو نفس نهج الشيخ المبارك " محمد عبد الواحد " ، ويحتاج الى صبر وجد .

----------


## المخضرمون

لا نعرف إلا مجلدين عن شرح شيخ الاسلام .. أين يمكن أن نجد الباقي ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن السالمي

أين تكمُن نفاسة العدة في شرح العمدة لبهاء الدين المقدسي ؟

----------


## طالبة فقه

*دراسة الفقه الحنبلي لا بد أن تكون مسبوقة أو على الأقل متزامنة مع دراسة الكتاب والسنة.
وكان لمتن دليل الطالب مزية فمزيته كتاب منار السبيل حيث جمع طرفا كبيرا من الأدلة المؤيدة لاختيارات صاحب الدليل.
فالكتب كمنار السبيل وعمدة الأحكام وغيرهما من الكتب التي تجمع أحاديث الأحكام وإن لم تكن هي محور الدراسة فلا ينبغي أن تخلو مكتبة دارس الفقه منها.
لأن ممارستها والعودة إليها تجعل الطالب دوما مرتبطا في المسألة بالدليل وليس مرتبطا بقول المذهب أو اختيار مصنف المتن.*

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

اخي طالب العلم الحنبلي 

انظر  في منهجية الفقه الحنبلي اللآلئ البهية في كيفية الاستفادة من الكتب الحنبلية

للشيخ محمد عبدالرحمن ال اسماعيل*

----------


## طالبة فقه

احسن الله إليك ..

----------


## أبو ريان الشيخي

بحمد الله 

طبع مؤخرا ثلاثة شروح لعمدة الموفق

* شرح للشيخ عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الجبرين

* شرح للشيخ عبدالله الطيار 


*شرح للشيخ الراجحي

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

إدخال كتاب للإمام ابن قدامة *فى هذه المرحلة خطأ* لأن الطالب *لم يضبط بعد القول المعتمد* الذي استقر عليه المذهب والإمام ابن قدامة على جلالة قدره *من طبقة المتوسطين والمخالفات الموجودة* فى كتبه لمعتمد المذهب *سَتُشَتِت* الطالب
  فالصحيح التدرج فى الطلب على كتب المتأخرين

  وهذا منهج اقترحه الشيخ محمد عبد الواحد الأزهري للتدرج فى طلب الفقه على المذهب

  1- يحفظ الطالب متن (أخصر المختصرات) أو (عمدة الطالب)، ويقرأ ما حفظه على شيخ يفك له عبارات المتن فقط ويعتني بتصوير مسائله، دون تطويل بالتفريع وكثرة الاستدلال، ودون ذكر خلاف مطلقا، لا في المذهب ولا خارجه.
  إذا لم يجد شيخا أو طالب علم متقدما يسلك معه هذا السبيل=فليتجه للشروح الصوتية الموجودة على الشبكة، وشرح الشيخ باجابر على (عمدة الطالب) جيد.
  2- يقرأ من درس (أخصر المختصرات) شرحه (كشف المخدرات)، ومن درس (عمدة الطالب) شرحه (هداية الراغب).
  3- يتجه الطالب إلى أحد المتنين الشهيرين: (دليل الطالب) أو (زاد المستقنع)، فيحفظ أحدهما، وإن ضعف يحفظ زياداته على ما كان حفظه من قبل من (أخصر المختصرات) أو (عمدة الطالب).
  فإن كان سيعتني بدليل الطالب فليقرأ عليه شرحيه (نيل المآرب) و (منار السبيل).
  وإن كان سيعتني بالزاد فليقرأ معه الكتاب المبارك (الروض المربع).
  ومن اختار أحد المتنين (الدليل) و (الزاد) فليجعله عمدته، ويعتني بفهمه وضبطه وتكراره وشروحه، ويكتب زيادات المتن الآخر عليه.
  ولا غنى عن مطالعة (الروض المربع) في هذه المرحلة، حتى لو كانت عنايته بمتن (دليل الطالب).
  ويستفاد في هذه المرحلة بما كتب على الروض من حواش، وأهمها حاشية ابن فيروز -ولم تكمل-، وحاشية ابن قاسم، لكن يأخذ الطالب منها في هذه المرحلة ما يتعلق بالزاد والروض فقط؛ من توضيح وتقييد واستدلال ونحو ذلك، دون الخلاف.
  4- يقرأ الطالب بعد ذلك (منتهى الإرادات) بشرح الشيخ منصور البهوتي ويهتم بحاشية عثمان على المنتهى.
  ثم يقرأ (كشاف القناع شرح الإقناع) للشيخ منصور البهوتي.
  وحبذا لو يقرأ غاية المنتهى لمرعي مع شرحه (مطالب أولي النهى) وحاشية الشطي.
  ويعتني باتجاهات الشيخ مرعي في (الغاية).
  ثم يعتني الطالب بعد ذلك بالمقنع وشروحه المبدع والشرح الكبير والإنصاف، والفروع وتصحيحه وحواشيه.
  ويطالع الكافي، ثم المغني.
  ويهتم في أثناء المراحل الأولى بكتب المداخل وأصول المذهب، كالمدخل لابن بدران، والمدخل المفصل للشيخ بكر، والمذهب الحنبلي للتركي.


التسهيل في الفقه على مذهب الإمام الرباني أحمد بن حنبل الشيباني

  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ 
  يذهب العلامة ابن بدران إلى مقترح يراه صحيحا في المتون الدراسية لفروع المذهب الحنبلي، وفيه تدرس متون على مراحل أربع:
  -الأولى: يدرس أحد كتابين :
  1-كتاب: "أخصر المختصرات" لابن بلبان
  2-وكتاب: "عمدة الطالب" للبهوتي
  -الثانية: يدرس كتاب: "دليل الطالب" لمرعي الكرمي وقال: "والأولى عندي للحنبلي أن يبدٍل "دليل الطالب" ب"عمدة" موفق الدين المقدسي إن ظفر بها , ليأنس الطالب بالحديث , ويتعود على الاستدلال به, فلا يبقى جامدا"
  -الثالثة: يدرس كتاب: "الروض المربع بشرح زاد المستنقع" للبهوتي
  -الرابعة: يدرس كتاب: "شرح منتهى الإرادات" للبهوتي
  إلا أنه يشترط للبدأ في المرحلة الثالثة فما يليها تحصيل الدراسة المعينة على ذلك من العربية والأصول.

  وإليكم نصه من آخر: "المدخل" له:

  "وحيث إن كتابي هذا مدخل لعلم الفقه أحببت أن أذكر من النصائح ما يتعلق بذلك العلم فأقول:
  لا جرم أن النصيحة كالفرض , وخصوصا على العلماء, فالواجب الديني على المعلم _إذا أراد إقراء المبتدئين _أن يقرئهم أولا كتاب "أخصر المختصرات" أو "العمدة" للشيخ منصور متنا إن كان حنبليا , أو "الغاية" لأبي شجاع إن كان شافعيا ,أو "العشماوية" إن كان مالكيا , أو "منية المصلي" أو "نور الإيضاح" إن كان حنفيا. ويجب عليه أن يشرح له المتن بلا زيادة ولا نقصان , بحيث يفهم ما اشتمل عليه ويأمره أن يصور مسائله في ذهنه , ولا يشغله بما زاد على ذلك.
  وقد كانت هذه طريقة شيخنا العلامة الشيخ محمد بن عثمان الحنبلي , المشهور "بخطيب دوما" المتوفى بالمدينة المنورة سنة ثمان وثلاث مئة بعد الألف, وكان رحمه الله يقول لنا : لا ينبغي لمن يقرأ كتابا أن يتصور أنه يريد قراءته مرة ثانية , لأن هذا التصور يمنعه عن فهم جميع الكتاب , بل يتصور أنه لا يعود إليه مرة ثانية أبدا .
  وكان يقول : كل كتاب يشتمل على مسائل ما دونه وزيادة, فحقق مسائل ما دونه لتوفر جدك على فهم الزيادة. انتهى.
  ولما أخذت نصيحته مأخذ القبول لم أحتج في القراءة على الأساتذة في العلوم والفنون إلى أكثر من ست سنين , فجزاه الله خيرا , وأسكنه فراديس جنانه .
  فإذا فرغ الطالب من فهم تلك المتون, نقله الحنبلي إلى "دليل الطالب" , والشافعي إلى "شرح الغاية" , والحنفي إلى "ملتقى الأبحر" , والمالكي إلى "مختصر خليل" , وليشرح له تلك الكتب على النمط الذي أسلفناه. فلا يتعداه إلى غيره, لأن ذهن الطالب لم يزل كليلا , ووهمه لم يزل عنه بالكلية.
  والأولى عندي للحنبلي أن يبدٍل "دليل الطالب" "بعمدة" موفق الدين المقدسي إن ظفر بها , ليأنس الطالب بالحديث , ويتعود على الاستدلال به, فلا يبقى جامدا .
  ثم إذا شرح له تلك الكتب , وكان قد اشتغل بفن العربية على النمط المتقدم, أوفقه هنالك , وأشغله بشرح أدنى مختصر في مذهبه في فن أصول الفقه , كـ "الورقات" لإمام الحرمين , وشرحها للمحلي, دون مالها من شرح الشرح لابن قاسم العبادي , والحواشي التي على شرحها .
  فإذا أتمها نقله إلى "مختصر التحرير" إن كان حنبليا مثلا, ويتخير له من أصول مذهبه ما هو أعلى من الورقات وشرحها.
  فإذا أتم شرح ذلك, أقرأه الحنبلي "الروض المربع بشرح زاد المستنقع" , والحنفي "شرح الكنز" للطائي , والمالكي أحد شروح متن خليل المختصرة , والشافعي شرح الخطيب الشربيني للغاية , ولا يتجاوز الشروح إلى حواشيها , ولا يقرئها إياه إلا بعد اطلاعه على طرف من فن أصول الفقه.
  واعلم أنه لا يمكن للطالب أن يصير متفقها ما لم تكن له دراية بالأصول , ولو قرأ الفقه سنينا وأعواما , ومن ادعى غير ذلك كان كلامه إما جهلا وإما مكابرة .
  فإذا انتهى من هذه الكتب وشرحها شرح من يفهم العبارات ويدرك بعض الإشارات, نقله الحنبلي إلى" شرح المنتهى" للشيخ منصور , و"روضة الناظر وجنة المناظر" في الأصول , والشافعي إلى" التحفة" في الفقه, "وشرح الإسنوي على منهاج البيضاوي" في الأصول, والمالكي إلى "شرح مختصر ابن الحاجب" الأصولي , و"شرح أقرب المسالك لمذهب مالك" , والحنفي إلى "الهداية" , و"شرح المنار في الأصول", فإذا فرغ من هذه الكتب وشرحها بفهم و إتقان, قرأ ما شاء وطالع ما أراد , فلا حجر عليه بعد هذا" 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ 

يرجى اتباع المنهجية التالية في الفقه مع التفريغ خلف الشيخ والترقيم الذي ينصح به على المتن
شرح الشيخ باجابر على عمدة الطالب كاملاً في 66 محاضرة تقريباً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - عمدة الطالب

شرح الشيخ باجابر على هداية الراغب (جزء من كتاب العبادات ولا أعلم سيكمله إن شاء الله أم لا)
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - هداية الراغب

شرح الشيخ باجابر على دليل الطالب كاملاً بفضل الله
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - دليل الطالب

شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر مرئي كاملاً
â€«ط´ط±ط* ط²ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط?ظ‚ظ  ط¹â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر صوتي كاملاً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - زاد المستقنع

شرح الروض المربع شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر مرئي كاملاً
â€«ط´ط±ط* ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹â  ¬â€ژ - YouTube

شرح الروض المربع شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر صوتي كاملاً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - الروض المربع

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

يرجى اتباع المنهجية التالية في الفقه مع التفريغ خلف الشيخ والترقيم الذي ينصح به على المتن


اسمع الشرح مع التفريغ وقراءة المتن التابع للشرح بنفس التدرج المكتوب في السطور التالية 

السيرة الذاتية للدكتور محمد بن أحمد بن علي باجابر
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر - السيرة الذاتيه

شرح الشيخ باجابر على عمدة الطالب كاملاً في 66 محاضرة تقريباً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - عمدة الطالب

متن عمدة الطالب لنيل المآرب 
ط¹ظ…ط¯ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط§ظ„ط¨ ظ„ظ†ظ?ظ„ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¢ط±ط¨.pdf

تعليقات الشيخ باجابر على هداية الراغب شرح عمدة الطالب (جزء من كتاب العبادات ولا أعلم سيكمله إن شاء الله أم لا)
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - هداية الراغب

متن هداية الراغب شرح عمدة الطالب للتحميل pdf 
هداية الراغب لشرح عمدة الطالب - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF

شرح الشيخ باجابر على دليل الطالب كاملاً بفضل الله
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - دليل الطالب

متن دليل الطالب pdf 
D6aLB : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive

شرح زاد المستقنع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر مرئي كاملاً
â€«ط´ط±ط* ط²ط§ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ…ط³ط?ظ‚ظ  ط¹â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

شرح زاد المستقنع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر صوتي كاملاً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - زاد المستقنع

متن زاد المستقنع pdf 
زاد المستقنع في إختصار المقنع ويليه للمحقق فصول مهمة على زاد المستقنع - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF

شرح الروض المربع شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر مرئي كاملاً
â€«ط´ط±ط* ط§ظ„ط±ظˆط¶ ط§ظ„ظ…ط±ط¨ط¹â  ¬â€ژ - YouTube

شرح الروض المربع شرح زاد المستنقع لمحمد بن أحمد باجابر صوتي كاملاً
موقع فضيلة الشيخ د. محمد بن أحمد باجابر- الصوتيات- الفقه - الروض المربع

متن الروض المربع مع حاشية ابن العثيمين 
الروض المربع شرح زاد المستقنع ، وحاشية ابن عثيمين - المكتبة الوقفية للكتب المصورة PDF

ادعو الله عز وجل أن يُلهم الشيخ باجابر ويعينه على شرح متن الإقناع ومتن  منتهى الإرادات حتى يكون أوصل الطلاب لبر الآمان في الفقه الحنبلي 

رسالة: للإدارة حذف الجزء الأخير من المشاركة رقم 13 لأني حاولت تعديلها لإضافة هذه المشاركة أعلاه ولم أستطع لفوات وقت التعديل 45 دقيقة 
والحذف يكون من أول قولي 
" يرجى اتباع المنهجية التالية في الفقه " 
إلى آخره 
وإبدال المشاركة التي تقرأوها الآن بالجزء الذي تم تحديده في آخر المشاركة رقم 13

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

المجد للحنابلة

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

أنا الآن أذاكر في الدرس الرابع في زاد المستقنع مع الشيخ باجابر أعني مع دروسه المرفوعة على موقعه 
في قول المُصَنِّف في الزاد "  *وإن بلغ قلتين - وهو الكثير وهما: خمسُمائة رطل عراقي تقريباً - فخالطته نجاسةٌ غير بول آدمي أو عذِرَتِهِ المائِعَةِ فلم تُغَيِّرْهُ، أو خالطه البول أو العَذِرَةُ ويَشُقُّ نَزحُهُ كمصانِع طريق مَكَّة فطهور* " 

فهل ممكن أحد يتابعني أو يذاكر معي من باب تحفيز الهمم ؟؟ الزاد سهل جداً جداً ولا يوجد أحلى ولا أفضل من شرح الشيخ باجابر فالمسألة التي وضعتها بين علامتي التنصيص  " ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ " من أصعب المسائل ، ورغم ذلك شرحها بطريقة سهلة جداً في عشرة دقائق 
الزاد لا يحتاج لكتاب يسبقه 
الزاد يحتاج لرجل محب للفقه وعنده تحمل الرجال 
فمن منكم فيه هذا الوصف ؟؟؟ 
لا أقصد الإساءة لأحد ولكني أحاول استفزاز طاقتكم لمساعدتي في المذاكرة فالشيطان أبعد للإثنين من الواحد 
يعني الشيطان يضعف تأثيره على رجلين يعملان الخير معاً ويسهل تأثيره على رجل يعمل الخير وحده ويذاكر وحده 
فهل هناك رجال ؟؟؟؟؟ أروني 
ههههههههههه
أخطأت عندما قلت " العمدة قبل الزاد " 
بل 
" الزاد والزاد والزاد " فقط إلا لو كنت من ضِعاف الهمم
 أين الرجال ؟؟؟؟

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> المجد للحنابلة


أنا الآن أذاكر في الدرس الرابع في زاد المستقنع مع الشيخ باجابر أعني مع دروسه المرفوعة على موقعه 
في قول المُصَنِّف في الزاد "  *وإن بلغ قلتين - وهو الكثير وهما:  خمسُمائة رطل عراقي تقريباً - فخالطته نجاسةٌ غير بول آدمي أو عذِرَتِهِ  المائِعَةِ فلم تُغَيِّرْهُ، أو خالطه البول أو العَذِرَةُ ويَشُقُّ  نَزحُهُ كمصانِع طريق مَكَّة فطهور* " 

فهل ممكن أحد يتابعني أو يذاكر معي من باب تحفيز الهمم ؟؟ الزاد سهل جداً  جداً ولا يوجد أحلى ولا أفضل من شرح الشيخ باجابر فالمسألة التي وضعتها بين  علامتي التنصيص  " ـــــــــــــــ  ـــ " من أصعب المسائل ، ورغم ذلك شرحها  بطريقة سهلة جداً في عشرة دقائق 
الزاد لا يحتاج لكتاب يسبقه 
الزاد يحتاج لرجل محب للفقه وعنده تحمل الرجال 
فمن منكم فيه هذا الوصف ؟؟؟ 
لا أقصد الإساءة لأحد ولكني أحاول استفزاز طاقتكم لمساعدتي في المذاكرة فالشيطان أبعد للإثنين من الواحد 
يعني الشيطان يضعف تأثيره على رجلين يعملان الخير معاً ويسهل تأثيره على رجل يعمل الخير وحده ويذاكر وحده 
فهل هناك رجال ؟؟؟؟؟ أروني 
ههههههههههه
أخطأت عندما قلت " العمدة قبل الزاد " 
بل 
" الزاد والزاد والزاد " فقط إلا لو كنت من ضِعاف الهمم
 أين الرجال ؟؟؟؟				
أسرع قبل أن يفتوك القطار وتقول يا ليتني ذاكرت قبل أن يكبر سني وينشغل وقتي

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

نفع الله بكم

----------


## خالد بن قاسم

سبحان الله العظيم 
عين المنهجية التي رسمتها لنفسي منذ سنوات 
بارك الله فيك

----------

